# [Pathfinder] Trickster Hybrid Class Combines Rogue and Wizard



## Monkey King (Feb 11, 2016)

Available Now at Kobold
Available at DriveThruRPG
And of course available at the Paizo store!

A new installment in the New Paths series: the Trickster, with all the acrobatic, spell-filching mayhem you'd expect. So far: three 5-star reviews for this one, two at Paizo, one at DriveThru!


----------

